

Quest – From now on, this is a web browser - nerrot
http://getquest.co
comments...suggestions welcomed...also have screenshots of pending features and additions if you guys are into that sort of thing
======
cptmashek
Too bad there's no information, like screenshots, to say what it is. The
download link, too, is obfuscated by tracking. Seems really fishy to me. There
has been no trust built between them and me.

I was able to find on a cursory internet search, screenshots for the iOS
version of this. (Too bad the search is cluttered by games, too.)

~~~
nerrot
Sorry about that we use mobileapptracking to know where in the world our
engagement is coming from I assume everyone uses this.

Our landing page is so due to Conversion rates currently in Asia. As it
converts better without offering additional information ( one pager ) we are
working on a slider/more robust landing page which is coming soon.

Along with a video.

Thanks for your comment cptmashek ;)

------
ChrisGranger
Do people really download applications with absolutely no information about
them presented on their website? In the very least, I need to know what an
application does differently than the one I am already using.

~~~
nerrot
It's a landing page/squeeze page most of our userbase isn't in the US.

So right now tied to our campaigns we were focusing on less click throughs and
very swift conversions on the download link. In addition to working on a more
robust page for our US users.

This was strictly for testing purposes for converting internationally. I can't
speak for other companies branding/positioning and market but for us it works
wonderfully well.

~~~
nerrot
Also 98% of our traffic is from mobile devices and not desktop which also
highlights why we did this

------
nerrot
website has been updated ;)

